
Ask HN: Should I stop trying to find an interesting job? - bigJavaLava
I&#x27;ve been at my company for a couple of years now but looking to go somewhere else. Mainly cause the work is just not interesting. The only problem is that all the jobs in my area just seem boring. Working on another B2B marketing tool or internal HR product is all I see. Working for SoaceX or solving the problems of global warming would be something more worthwhile to me.
======
fpalmans
No, you shouldn't.

Have you checked what the local universities are working on? Are you tied to
your area?

You should probably try to meet new people and network. Try to learn enough
about their businesses, challenges, etc. As soon as you understand their
challenges sufficiently, and you know of some solutions, suggest them.
Eventually you will find something interesting you could do for them, and take
it from there.

EDIT: of course, you should double check if there's nothing interesting you
can do in your current company.

Also, network with the purpose to be helpful / find something interesting, not
with the purpose to find another job. In case of the latter, people are likely
to give you an introduction than to go in depth about what they are working
on.

